

Constitution of India is on GitHub,with all its 99 Amendments - dixithanoop
https://github.com/anoopdixith/TheConstitutionOfIndia/tree/master

======
dixithanoop
Details here:
[http://anoopdixith.com/constitution/](http://anoopdixith.com/constitution/)

